# Japan to fortify remote western island, risks angering China



## CougarKing (19 Apr 2014)

A map was posted to give an idea just far from the Japanese mainland this island is, and how close it is Taiwan. Please also note another thread about Japanese rearmament.




> *Japan to arm remote western island, risking more China tension*
> 
> Nobuhiro Kubo
> Reuters
> ...


----------

